# All Season Passes stopped working



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

This seemed to happen after issuing the IR remote reset commands CLR + Live + CLR + 211 + or whatever sequence it was.

Rebooted the Edge and the Pass Showed up, but they did not detect any shows that should be recorded. I edited a couple of the SP and it started detecting the shows again.

Has anyone else run into this and is there any way to recover the SP detection functionality other than editing them individually?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

multiple said:


> This seemed to happen after issuing the IR remote reset commands CLR + Live + CLR + 211 + or whatever sequence it was.
> Rebooted the Edge and the Pass Showed up, but they did not detect any shows that should be recorded. I edited a couple of the SP and it started detecting the shows again.
> Has anyone else run into this and is there any way to recover the SP detection functionality other than editing them individually?


No, but if you move the first 1P down, wait a few seconds, it will update all 1P. You can move it back and it will do it again. I don't know if this will fix your problem.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I got the TiVo to update all the season passes by shifting the priorities around, but not sure yet if it started detecting shows or not. I'll probably only notice when one I my expected shows does not record as expected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

multiple said:


> I got the TiVo to update all the season passes, but not sure yet if it started detecting shows or not. I'll probably only notice when one I my expected shows does not record as expected.


Check your To Do List.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Check your To Do List.


I did, but I didn't notice any change. I think I manually updated all the shows I knew still had new episodes, so it may be some time before I'll know if it worked or not. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

Despite the season pass updating recommendation from JoeKustra, I finally found a show that started up again in the new year that didn't record as expected. I had to manually update the season pass again for it to detect the upcoming shows.


----------



## chenb0t (Jun 26, 2011)

This happened to my Edge this past week. I realized all new recordings were ignored when nothing new was in My Shows, and my To-Do list was practically empty! All the data for the shows were showing up in the guide as they should, but for some reason Tivo decided not to record them. In fact, Tivo decided it wasn't going to record anything from the Season Passes any longer.

I took your suggestion of manually editing the current Season Passes, and then reverting them back to their original selections, and the shows began to populate in the To-Do.

I can tell you I did nothing to trigger this TERRIBLE BUG, so you issuing a remote command definitely did NOT cause this to happen.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

There is one other thing I can think of that might be a potential cause. I transferred all the 1P from a Bolt I needed to replace (it was not booting at times) using the online TiVo transfer web page. These transferred 1P were working for a while but all just stopped working about 1 or two weeks later when I tried to get my RF remote paired up again.


----------

